# Hiho together - Waywyns attacking :)



## Waywyn (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello folks,

i guess most of you know me from Northern Sounds Forum.

My name is Alex Pfeffer,
i am a 29 year old german Composer and Sounddesigner and have my project studio: http://www.cellarroom.de (www.cellarroom.de) 

i am currently working on my first big movie, you can check that out under: www.kampfansage.com

Frederick did a nice job on the forum and i will check as soon as i have time.

so let's rock


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Alex - welcome to VI Control!

See you around the forums.

For those who don't know Alex, allow me:

http://sanctusangelis.com/spotlightalex.html


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Aug 25, 2004)

Waywyn... hola. Como esta?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 26, 2004)

Alex is one of my favorite composers lol - of course Alex knew that


----------



## Niah (Aug 26, 2004)

Congratulations @lex your music is really great.
I loved "the lamenting of duane", very powerful and nice work with choir and vocal.


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 27, 2004)

wow, thanks all for the kind words...

uhm, no frederick, i didn't know that, so it really honores me  *bows*

@princefrog: mainly i use ewqlso gold, stormdrum, kompakt, stylus and some synth stuff like absynth etc.


----------

